# Still laughing at this-Gandhi KNPV showing his bite.



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Gandhi is a nice KNPV Ph1/Ph2 German Shepherd imported to be sold as a "Executive Protection Dog" for around $85,000.

Some of the Dutch Guys saw him when he trialed last year in South Holland. he really is a nice dog.

Here they show his ability by wrapping the yellow pages around a kids arm and letting him bite it.

http://www.cck9.com/blog/
scroll down ,read the comments and watch the video.

A fool and his money...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Wright said:


> Gandhi is a nice KNPV Ph1/Ph2 German Shepherd imported to be sold as a "Executive Protection Dog" for around $85,000.
> 
> Some of the Dutch Guys saw him when he trialed last year in South Holland. he really is a nice dog.
> 
> ...


 You would think selling dogs at the price they do they could afford a proper hidden sleeve or suit. The dog didnt like the feel of the "hidden arm" and the guy sees hes comming off and gives him the out command to save face.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought it was a promo vid for a phone company, of 2+ minutes of the vid 95% of the footage was the camera focussed on a phonebook??? The dog just happened to be their.

Failing that its a great instructional clip for cheap thugs to learn how to defeat a top KNPV stud dog using readily available household products.

Yo homey, got the phone book and the gaffa tape, lets roll that rich boy.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I want those 2min of my life back


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> You would think selling dogs at the price they do they could afford a proper hidden sleeve or suit. The dog didnt like the feel of the "hidden arm" and the guy sees hes comming off and gives him the out command to save face.


They can't afford a proper hidden sleeve. They don't know the difference between recent and resent. Oh yeah a "live bite" means
a skin and flesh bite not a phone book. We're in the wrong business
Chris


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> They can't afford a proper hidden sleeve. They don't know the difference between recent and resent. Oh yeah a "live bite" means
> a skin and flesh bite not a phone book. We're in the wrong business
> Chris


Pathetic.
Poor Dog deserves a better job than biting the yellow pages.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

well you know that is the ONLY way to proof the dog, if it was a hidden sleeve he would smell it...


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

hahahaha, poor man's hidden sleeve. But in the meantime, wasn't a real test anyway even if proper equipment had been used, the dog is sitting right there. Put him in a situation that he or the handler doesn't know is coming or what is going to happen then I might be impressed.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Who even has phone books anymore? Shouldn’t he be using an i-pad…. Lee? 
This guy has had some really goofy videos up. I loved the one when he was showing how one of his dogs reacted to gun fire…. But it was obvious that the gun fire was superimposed after wards. A fake bang-bang with bad time of the movement of the rifle. That was cool. 
I guess whatever works for him?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The problem I see with these types of people, other than the obvious "a fool and his money are soon parted" that they pull on their clients, is that they raise the prices on green and titled dogs for all of us in the US.

These types of websites have people convinced that everyone over here is selling dogs for stupid amounts of money, so they want their piece of that pie. And if they don't see these sites before selling a dog, heaven forbid after they have sold a dog they find out it was sold here for 10-15 time what they sold it for. There goes one more source for dogs that either won't sell here anymore, or will but at a MUCH higher price.

And it's not just on imports, but dogs born and raised here.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> The problem I see with these types of people, other than the obvious "a fool and his money are soon parted" that they pull on their clients, is that they raise the prices on green and titled dogs for all of us in the US.
> 
> These types of websites have people convinced that everyone over here is selling dogs for stupid amounts of money, so they want their piece of that pie. And if they don't see these sites before selling a dog, heaven forbid after they have sold a dog they find out it was sold here for 10-15 time what they sold it for. There goes one more source for dogs that either won't sell here anymore, or will but at a MUCH higher price.
> 
> And it's not just on imports, but dogs born and raised here.


 
Bingo. Excellent observations.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

True.
But even here, I heard one of the Dutch Guys say he had been sold for over 75K. 
I wanted to point out that that is what this guy is Asking..not what he actually sold him for. He is still in "inventory" after a year.
Everyone wants to hit the Lottery...even in Dogs.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Im curious what about that dog makes it worth 75k or 85k...


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm wondering where on earth they got a Canadian phone book from if they are in NY??

That's such a sad video. I feel embarrassed FOR them.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Im curious what about that dog makes it worth 75k or 85k...


 Good marketing


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

No, really? lol ;-)

It must not be for the dog's bitework....LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think most of that website and videos leave a lot to be desired, especially if asking those outrageous prices for their dogs....and it kind of insulting how blatantly they are making this stuff up, and passing off real crappy videos as something that supposedly substantiates those prices.

but again, to play devil's advocate....even though this was really stupid looking.

many good dogs would have an issue with this phone book thingy.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Why would a phone book be an issue?

Strange texture or sumthin, I mean if its that easy to defeat a PPD u would think it would have caught on in idiot land, which means it would have caught on in trainer land. 

is it like a copper pipe/tyre thing??


Curious


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Why would a phone book be an issue?
> 
> Strange texture or sumthin, I mean if its that easy to defeat a PPD u would think it would have caught on in idiot land, which means it would have caught on in trainer land.
> 
> ...


slap a phone book on yer arm and try it out.. but unless you got a phone book on your whole body, I wouldn't try it..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7Pty4NmVyI


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

The phone book is not gonna let the teeth sink in much, and without exposure to that type of thing some dogs will not do very well....I just would not say because a dog that has an issue doing this, that he is not a good dog...some dogs will have no issues, some will...


I have worn a phone book before and taken bites from more than a few dogs. I think some people would be surprised to see how their dog might react to it, especially if not exposed to hidden sleeve work, or has done very little hidden sleeve work.

also who knows the dogs relationship with that kid, and if he really really wanted to bite him or not. woulda done better if he pissed the dog off first, and actually reacted to being bitten, I imagine... dogs "I think" usually can tell if their bite is effective or not, and certainly can tell if it is enjoyable or not to themselves.

I have not tried it with this dog, but I imagine my dog would probably do the same thing if I put the 17 yr old kid that lives here in one, and stood there and told the dog to bite him....might be different if he whipped her a few times first..might not, she might still just pop off and go for his gut or something else...I will try the phone book thing with this dog, as soon as I can find a willing participant..


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

He will bite ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OTUKTbuVg4&feature=channel&list=UL

The whole thing is so silly it makes me sick.
Especially if people like that bump the prices up.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Wright said:


> He will bite ..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OTUKTbuVg4&feature=channel&list=UL
> 
> ...


LOL... of course he will, unless there is a phone book, and he is expected to bite a passive buddy of his on command, to prove something...when he is not prepared, or in the right mood.

I think they could have really made that video alot better, the fact that they used that take, is really insulting...especially cause the dog looks bad in it...if you are gonna use a phone book to show something at least make it look good...and then it wouldnt be such a blatant insult to people that know things....

here are a few dogs biting a newspaper hidden sleeve....
starts at 2:34...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZfdez_SjRY


----------

